# Vintage Craig Kelly Air circa 92-93 - whats it worth?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

call Burton and see if they want it


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

WoW, thats a blast from the past :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hey dude,.....let me know if you want to sell it....That was my first snowboard, and the best I owned....I am from canada.....let me know what you would like to get for it and maybe we can work out a deal....I'll pay for it to be shipped or picked up or something.

My name is Dustin, and you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

They go for about $90 in Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

*Craig Kelly snowboard*

so what sort of shape is the board in, antways, as far as scratches or dings.....So I'm not sure how we would go about exchanging information with regards to paying for the board and shipping it.
I live in Ontario, near toronto. So if you have any ideas on how you would like to receive payment for it, let me know, And I can arrange for shipping through UPS or something.

you can give me a Call at 705-323-9542, or I can call you if you want. I'll pay 90 dollars for it with the bindings.

P.S. it might be easier to go through and E-Bay store or a UPS store for secure payment and shipping. Anyways let me know what you want to do. Can you also post some more pictures of the board if possible, or you can send them to me at [email protected]

thanx for your time.......Dustin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh my god dood, this old hippy dood at the local ski shop has one of these and it is so fucking sick. It looks like it rides just fucking incredible when I see him on the mountain. 

I don't think they are worth much anymore (maybe $100), but I would definately just keep the damn thing cus they are so sweet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought the same board on ebay a few days ago.
A 1991 Burton Craig Kelly Air with 1993 Freestyle bindings on it.
Its going on my wall as memorabilia.
Paid $150 for it.
Thats in Australia though.


----------

